# livro de reclamacao



## stuffedbear (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, could anyone tell me about what to expect when I make a complaint in a livro de reclamacao in Portugal. Sadly this complaint is aimed at the police, so we really don't know what to expect. Any advice would be most appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

stuffedbear said:


> Hi, could anyone tell me about what to expect when I make a complaint in a livro de reclamacao in Portugal. Sadly this complaint is aimed at the police, so we really don't know what to expect. Any advice would be most appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


We filled in the complaints book in Intermarche and was given a copy, when we asked how long it would take to get a reply we were told they didn't know as it was completely independent. That was 9 months ago and still nothing. We asked several times over the next few months and just got a shrug!!!!!Needless to say we gave up. Out of interest can I ask what your complaint with the police is as we had an interesting "meeting " on our first day last year in Portugal with the police.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've only done it once when I complained about Sevensport Car Dealers in Condeixa A Nova who refused to stand by their guarantee (don't buy a car from them!) and the complaint took several months before I heard my complaint against Sevensport Car Dealers in Condeixa A Nova was upheld but only to the degree that they advised me my complaint was valid and I could sue Sevensport Car Dealers in Condeixa A Nova if I wanted to. 

However, if you look on your copy of the complaint, I think you'll find contact details etc of how to check on the progress of the process. From what I've heard of others, they are usually slow but they do get there in the end. 

As for police, there are effectively two separate forces here. One is the GNR who are responsible for things like traffic and the other is the PSP who handle more important & more bureaucratic matters and of the two, the PSP would usually be considered the most 'awkward'


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

There's a lot more than two police forces in Portugal! Two sorts of maritime, criminal judicial, fiscal, urban, two sorts of state security, transit, military, paramilitary, border, florestal...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I was referring to the two that most people would come across on a regular basis,

From my personal experience the GNR are usually quite reasonable....... but I wouldn't say the same for the PSP...... but that might vary from area to area.


----------



## Aden'Soph (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck !


----------

